# Subjects We All DREAD



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

I was wondering if we could ask for help on subjects like Chem, Orgo, Physics, Bio, etc. here on any threads?

Also, what are the subjects you all HATE from the Pre-Med Curriculum.

Please Share #happy 

I terribly DISLIKE Chemistry & Physics....They drive me totally insane. #growl #baffled


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I hated Organic Chemistry....IMO its something that is barely even required for a medical education -- I swear they just make you take it because they know its hard and they want to see how well you can handle going through hell and back! #angry


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

I really hated Basic and Organic Chem. I also HATE embriology! #angry But I realize I like a subject depending on who's teaching it. I had some really screwed up teachers for those subjects! lol#yes


----------



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes, it all mostly depends on the professors. If they make it fun and easy its delightful!!!
I wish all professors were good, informative, and fun...that hardly happens when they have a PhD on their hands though....I believe that too many years spent on their research and stuff makes them grumpy and sour...then unfortunately...we have to deal with them.

The professor who teaches Micro in our University is about 90 years old, a grump, rude, and selfrighteous...and barely able to walk and speak loud enough for an auditorium of 300 students to hear...even through mics. OH! How I am looking forward to it....

^_^


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Clinical Microbiology Made Ridiculously Simple is one of the best books out there to read micro from!

Sorry to hijack your thread but I just love that book! #happy


----------



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

Lol, Its all good!!!!

I love Micro too, Ive been reading some of my friend's notes and its too good.

How about the many interesting things that are out there? I swear after reading some of that stuff I think twice about eating or drinking anything now.

Anything and everything can and will cause a disease....lol....AMAZING.


----------



## HenrySJA (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh it's got to be Chemistry by a long way! #wink #happy


----------



## Babyshakes007 (Jun 30, 2006)

i hate physics, maths is alright but PHYSICS is a drag and i can never understand it


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The only class I never liked was English. Talk about *dry*.


----------



## anam'07 (Oct 3, 2006)

i hate physics it's so boring and stupid. I'm having a hard time with it this year


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Come on people, physics is the only subject that makes any *sense.*


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

i spend a good 10 mins thinking which subject i hate ,.... i couldnt even think of one !! hehe ,..... really ! i dont hate any subject !! .... troubling isn't it !!??


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

The only thing troubling is.......YOUR EGO! #rofl


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

now really alvi, i dont see anyone else having a problem with it ,......plus this isnt about ego,...it's just about accepting the fact that u got to do what u got to do ,...and that there is no point in complaining bout it ....simple !!:7up:


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

what i hate the most is studying History...but thx God....i dont have to study it any more! its quite stupid memorizing the dates of history events.


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

oh come on ammara !! History is amazing ,...its the one thing that teaches u how to live ur future cuz it tells u the mistakes ppl have made in their past !! .... dates r alright ,...but i find ppl who remember dates in history really cool ,..its something not everyone can do ,....


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

I've always found medicine really boring and lame. Is that gonna be a problem for me in the forseeable future, you know, since I'm in medical school?

PS- History kicks ass. And nausheen, you never even did pre-med, that's why you don't hate anything (A-levels isn't pre-med...it's the equivalent of high school).


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

guess what subjects i had atenolol ??? physics, chemistry and biology !! does that qualify as pre-med ? i hope so , cuz u see my class was called Pre-med Section , unless ofcourse if u r suggesting that a whole school system can be that messed up,...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

No, it doesn't qualify as pre-med.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

yah nosheen in that veiw,history is not so bad but what i really hated were the dates only and to ur surprise,i am among those cool ones  who easily keep the dates in their memory,still i dont like it! strange ..aint it? nyways,medical subjects which i have studied yet i.e anamty,physiology and biochemistry they are all quite interesting esp. biochemistry and cardiovascular physiology.now i am soon gonna study other subjects as well...so cant tell about them yet!


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

good for u mate !


----------



## DR.MOON (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmmm... Id have to say Organic Chemistry.... ARGH!!!! Its so annoying... Like I care what reactions Benzene can undergo...lol

But I love Inorganic/Analytical chemistry #cool


----------



## Sarah H. (Nov 6, 2007)

I luved Organic chem...Prolly, tht ws d BEST part in d whole of chem bk;o)..In fact thr ws a tym i wanit to do Phd in organic lol... Most ppl disliyk it cos thrs always too much to memba in O.C.(lol nt d serial)


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

I know I'll get flamed for this, but I absolutely love organic chemistry, easiest subject in my opinion, totally hate math though


----------



## Sadiqian (Sep 19, 2010)

Well i love organic chemistry as far as understanding is concerned. But I am never able to keep it in my memory. I hate chemistry as a whole especially first 6 chapterz of fsc part 2. I hate botany and electricity related physics too. My favourite subjects are english(on the top of the list), zoology, history, maths and ofcourse geography. But unfortunately only english and zoology are available in my present course of study


----------



## nikole (Jan 24, 2011)

Rehan said:


> The only thing troubling is.......YOUR EGO! #rofl


now really alvi, i dont see anyone else having a problem with it ,......plus this isnt about ego,...it's just about accepting the fact that u got to do what u got to do ,...and that there is no point in complaining bout it ....simple


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't like PHYSICS at all!!#dull


----------

